# Jonathan intervenes in ASUP 10-month strike - Nigerian Eye



## Vunderkind (Apr 7, 2014)

President Goodluck Jonathan has begun the direct intervention to reconcile the grey areas in the Academic Staff Union of Polytechnics (ASUP) demands.

This followed the rejection of the two payments by instalment to resolve the union’s prolonged strike.
ASUP’s President Chibuzor Asomugha told our reporter that the Supervising Minister of Education, Nyesom Wike, had briefed President Jonathan on the remaining area of dispute – the payment of arrears of allowances.

Asomugha said Dr Jonathan, last Monday, met some top Presidency officials, Wike and officials of the National Board for Technical Education (NBTE), the National Commission for Colleges of Education (NCCE) and the Federal Ministry of Education to conclude the payment of the arrears.

*Click here to read more*

Source: Nigerian Eye


----------

